# Please help me identify this song!



## Paoakalani

Hello! There's a song in the wine documentary "A Year in Burgandy" (on Netflix) which I cannot identify. Maybe Debussy?? 

At minute 00:23, a man plays a lovely song on the piano. I have used a couple music identifying apps such as Shazam and TuneUp, as well as listening to m a n y pieces. Nothing. 

This is extremely frustrating.

I will try to upload a sample so you do not have to follow any weird links. 

Thank you!


----------



## PetrB

Erik Satie ~ _Gnossienne_ No. 4 (of a set of six, a seventh only lately 'discovered.')




I very much like the Reinbert de Leeuw recordings of Satie (the pianist in the link above), though his tempi are often slow to a point many might call eccentric.

My 'go to' recordings of Satie's piano music are from the complete piano music as recorded by Aldo Ciccolini.

If Satie's music is new to you, I think you will enjoy this.
_Trois Gymnopedies_ and all of the Six _Gnossiennes_, Pascal Rogé, piano.
The _Trois Gymnopedies_, followed by the _Gnossiennes_, are the best-known of Satie's piano music.





I'm certain you would also like his short piece, _Petit overture a danser_
Here, Reinbert de Leeuw, pianist:





Satie's _Avant-dernières pensées_ 1-3, Aldo Ciccolini, piano





Best regards.

P.s. In classical music parlance, instrumental works are generically called "pieces." 
Song is almost universally reserved for vocal works with texts.


----------

